# Car And Squatting



## WyldLyfe (Jun 22, 2019)

Ok, recently there was a thread about what do you do with your bags when entering a shop that says no bags allowed, an I guess this question could be slightly similar in ways, but anyway.. The general question here is, what do you guys do or have done with your car/automobile when squatting a place, I know thats a very broad question without setting the scene, so heres the scene (but add any other stuff that you think may be helpful too if you want.)

The place is an abandoned house in the country side, theres not any neighbours for quiet some distance down the road, its a main road though and a lot of cars travel it. You also have a car which is a helpful way to reach this spot, theres no train stations near by or anything much really, the three closes towns are about 8kms, 13kms and 24kms away. Where would you put your car? if you park it at the house it may draw unwanted attention. Again I know this is kinda broad but maybe someone has done or dealt with something similar.

Ideas: Possibly park it around the back of the house, park it on the main road a little away from the house (you know how you sometimes see a random car just sitting in places, like someone has left it) just go to another spot/find another spot.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jun 22, 2019)

Drive around back. If the neighbors can see headlights turning into the driveway, do not come onto the property at night.

Not so hard, was it?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 22, 2019)

I'd say behind the house, or just in front of it can't be seen from the road.


----------



## WyldLyfe (Jun 22, 2019)

ibuzzard said:


> Drive around back. If the neighbors can see headlights turning into the driveway, do not come onto the property at night.
> 
> Not so hard, was it?



Lol, its only mostly cause its on a busy main road I asked this.. but thanks for your input.



Matt Derrick said:


> I'd say behind the house, or just in front of it can't be seen from the road.



Me too, going with that, it can possibly be seen from the back too, but not as likely if parked closer to the house. Thanks.


----------



## roughdraft (Jun 22, 2019)

maybe even throw a tarp over that shit?


----------



## WyldLyfe (Jun 22, 2019)

roughdraft said:


> maybe even throw a tarp over that shit?



Thats quite a good idea imo.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jun 22, 2019)

Park that bitch right in the driveway like you own the place. That's how I prefer to do it. If you immediately begin to make the house less of an eyesore from the road and the view from your neighbors houses, it's pretty unlikely they're gonna be questioning shit. They'll assume you're either new buyers or renters with some ambition. Those are the best squats in my opinion. The ones where your neighbors think you belong there and they're actually happy you're there. 

A squat that you have to sneak into and out of.. that ain't no way to live. It's never comfortable, never feels like home. You're always worried it's gonna come to an end, can't leave your belongings there with peace of mind, etc. Get that mail in your name, once it's a month old it'll require an eviction to make you leave. Once you have that established, change those locks and settle in. 

Then all that can go wrong is the owner showing up or one of the neighbors knowing the owner or at least knowing the intentions the owner has for the house and your presence would immediately cause concern/questioning. If you get the neighbors behind you you're in a pretty good place.


----------



## WyldLyfe (Jun 23, 2019)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> Park that bitch right in the driveway like you own the place. That's how I prefer to do it. If you immediately begin to make the house less of an eyesore from the road and the view from your neighbors houses, it's pretty unlikely they're gonna be questioning shit. They'll assume you're either new buyers or renters with some ambition. Those are the best squats in my opinion. The ones where your neighbors think you belong there and they're actually happy you're there.


I think this is a pritty good approach to it, what you've shared here within your whole post.



Engineer J Lupo said:


> A squat that you have to sneak into and out of.. that ain't no way to live. It's never comfortable, never feels like home. You're always worried it's gonna come to an end, can't leave your belongings there with peace of mind, etc. Get that mail in your name, once it's a month old it'll require an eviction to make you leave. Once you have that established, change those locks and settle in.


Yeah I guess so hey, Yeah.



Engineer J Lupo said:


> Then all that can go wrong is the owner showing up or one of the neighbors knowing the owner or at least knowing the intentions the owner has for the house and your presence would immediately cause concern/questioning. If you get the neighbors behind you you're in a pretty good place.


Iv learnt that there can be things like this that can happen, or even a few abandon houses in an area but the person down the street, a neighbour in a proper house owns them all. But the idea of getting neighbours on your side is good too.

Thanks for posting Engineer, good info.


----------



## Deleted member 23509 (Jun 23, 2019)

And listen to mr haggard


----------

